# O&w Vs Debaufre Or Grovana



## DeepDiver (Jan 8, 2008)

All of these watches look appealing. I'm most interested in the O&W M4, possibly the ID3077.

My question is if there are major quality differences between these brands. I've never heard of Grovana, and O&W is relatively new to me also. The only small brand I've seen in person was an Invicta 8926. The Invicta looked nice from afar, but kind of cheap close up.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

The Grovana and Debaufre ones are rated to 30mm, O&W are 200m for the present divers I believe. I think the O&W aren't as solid, but they are extremely comfortable.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

I mean rated to 300m and not 30mm


----------



## DeepDiver (Jan 8, 2008)

Aside from depth rating, would there be a preference for one brand over the other? Granted this is an O&W forum, but I'm still curious about how they compare.


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Don't know about grovana and defaubre but i've got the ID3077 and had an M4 in the past. Although the both pay hommage to the submariner, the 3077 is far superior imho. It seems better made and has a larger crown and better screw-down mechanism. Sapphire is standard on the 3077.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

As stated before, Revue Thommen is owned by Grovana nowadays. Debaufre in USA is the same as Steinhart in Europe (they had to change name in the States; legal reasons). Steinhart/ Debaufre Divers are at least similar to Grovanas, as they are appearently produced by Revue Thommen. To confuse you even more, there are also Robert Divers, which was a business line once by Steinhart and in the old days were similar to Grovanas, as well. Later on Robert and Steinhart split because of quality issues, therefore Robert nowadays delivers less quality, as I have heard.

Sometimes it is easier just to buy a Rolex







(just be sure it is not a fake one)...

BTW, I have an O&W M5 and I am completly happy with its quality. However I once was offered an Epos Diver which basically looked the same







. Don't know what the connection is really, just know that Epos did deliver a lot of watches for several brands, before they decided to build up their own line. Confusing, isn't it?

all the best

Jan


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

DeepDiver said:


> Aside from depth rating, would there be a preference for one brand over the other? Granted this is an O&W forum, but I'm still curious about how they compare.


I have an ID3077 and like it, but the bracelet it comes on is not great. Mine is on a rubber deployment, the watch sits low on the wrist so avoids getting the knocks other watches seem to attract, and it sits happily under all my shirt cuffs.

From the pictures I have seen of the Grovana it has a much better bracelet but is more of a Submariner clone.

Hope this helps....

Toby


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Forget defaubre , I dont sell, and never heard of them, so go for the Grovana or O&W.


----------



## last-jedi (Jan 3, 2008)

i just read a few good reviews on debaufre especially the ocean,triton and airforce orange!!!http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/style_emoticons/default/huh.gif

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/style_emoti...default/huh.gif


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

last-jedi said:


> i just read a few good reviews on debaufre especially the ocean,triton and airforce orange!!!


You're arguing with the boss ???









Brave man!


----------



## last-jedi (Jan 3, 2008)

no dont put it like that


----------



## DaveP (Jan 26, 2008)

I have the Grovana Coral reef, and it is a lovely watch, I have no hankering to spend Â£2800 on a Rolex sub, so this does me fine. However the little luminous pip fell off the bezel before Christmas and since the UK Grovana agents are changing the watch went back to Switzerland for repair and I havnt seen it since.

Great watch, shame about the service!!!


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

All I can say is, my O&W went through a dunking in golden syrup, then endured over a week in my freezer, still runs like a dream, though little cookie


----------

